# Ho fame



## Ginevra65 (5 Aprile 2019)

quando non ci si vede più dalla fame


----------



## Rosarose (5 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quando non ci si vede più dalla fame


In che senso???

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> In che senso???
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


sei tremenda:mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2019)

Boh a mezzogiorno e mezzo io direi che pensieri libidinosi verso una carbonara sono normali.


----------



## Rosarose (6 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh a mezzogiorno e mezzo io direi che pensieri libidinosi verso una carbonara sono normali.


Be' essendo su tradimento.net mi aspettavo qualcosa di meno fisiologico: fame di emozioni, fame di affetto, fame di attenzioni, fame d'amore...[emoji7]

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Be' essendo su tradimento.net mi aspettavo qualcosa di meno fisiologico: fame di emozioni, fame di affetto, fame di attenzioni, fame d'amore...[emoji7]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Non a quest’ora :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quando non ci si vede più dalla fame


Che thread senile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che thread senile.


mi ha pagato la Ferrero.

A parte questo, i giovani parlano solo di cibo e di ape.
Di organizzarsi per provare nuovi posti, e via cosi.

Si attaccano alle macchinette per gli snack come se non ci fosse un domani.
Mi pare vivano solo per mangiare, bere e dormire. Poi quando sono nei locali prima di ingozzarsi .....foto
Ma .....


----------



## Marjanna (7 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi ha pagato la Ferrero.
> 
> A parte questo, i giovani parlano solo di cibo e di ape.
> Di organizzarsi per provare nuovi posti, e via cosi.
> ...


Ape?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ape?
> 
> View attachment 13950 View attachment 13951


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
La prima volta che mi hanno proposto un ape sono rimasta sorpresa.
Poi ho capito l’abbreviazione.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> La prima volta che mi hanno proposto un ape sono rimasta sorpresa.
> Poi ho capito l’abbreviazione.
> 
> View attachment 13952


Sarebbero involtini di pollo o di non so che?
Perchè si chiamano ape?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sarebbero involtini di pollo o di non so che?
> Perchè si chiamano ape?


APEritivo.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> APEritivo.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi ha pagato la Ferrero.
> 
> A parte questo, i giovani parlano solo di cibo e di ape.
> Di organizzarsi per provare nuovi posti, e via cosi.
> ...


I miei virgulti vivono per soldi e sesso. Qualcuno per potere, soldi e sesso. Una dichiaratamente per diventare me. Cibo ci piace ma fottecazzi. Piuttosto che provare posti nuovi, normalmente ne colonizzano uno che gli piace per sentirsi a casa. Sarà che è una figata entrare in un locale in cui ti riconoscono.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> View attachment 13953


[video=youtube_share;OKJLlJyWNTc]https://youtu.be/OKJLlJyWNTc[/video]


----------



## Lara3 (7 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I miei virgulti vivono per soldi e sesso. Qualcuno per potere, soldi e sesso. Una dichiaratamente per diventare me. Cibo ci piace ma fottecazzi. Piuttosto che provare posti nuovi, normalmente ne colonizzano uno che gli piace per sentirsi a casa. Sarà che è una figata entrare in un locale in cui ti riconoscono.


Non è sempre una figata essere riconosciuto.
Io ho posti dove vado con lui e i posti dove vado con la famiglia. Una volta scoperto un bel posto con lui avrei voluto tornare con la famiglia. Ci pensavo seriamente dicendomi chi vuoi che si ricorda dopo una sola volta ? Sono tornata per la seconda volta con lui e si è ricordato di noi il cameriere. Figuriamoci tornare in posti dove siamo stati decine di volte. I posti con ottimo cibo ed ottimo ambiente sono tanti, ma è strano dover evitare certi per questo motivo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I miei virgulti vivono per soldi e sesso. Qualcuno per potere, soldi e sesso. Una dichiaratamente per diventare me. Cibo ci piace ma fottecazzi. Piuttosto che provare posti nuovi, normalmente ne colonizzano uno che gli piace per sentirsi a casa. Sarà che è una figata entrare in un locale in cui ti riconoscono.


dipende è ripetitivo.
Di sicuro non si è alla ricerca di nuove sensazioni.
Quello che descrivi è un marcare il territorio


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ape?
> 
> View attachment 13950 View attachment 13951


 ritivo


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dipende è ripetitivo.
> Di sicuro non si è alla ricerca di nuove sensazioni.
> Quello che descrivi è un marcare il territorio


Le nuove sensazioni arrivano anche nei posti dove ti senti a casa.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non è sempre una figata essere riconosciuto.
> Io ho posti dove vado con lui e i posti dove vado con la famiglia. Una volta scoperto un bel posto con lui avrei voluto tornare con la famiglia. Ci pensavo seriamente dicendomi chi vuoi che si ricorda dopo una sola volta ? Sono tornata per la seconda volta con lui e si è ricordato di noi il cameriere. Figuriamoci tornare in posti dove siamo stati decine di volte. I posti con ottimo cibo ed ottimo ambiente sono tanti, ma è strano dover evitare certi per questo motivo.


I camerieri sono addestrati a farsi i cazzi loro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Le nuove sensazioni arrivano anche nei posti dove ti senti a casa.


questione di gusti, se dovessi andare tutti i sabati nello stesso locale, ad una certa mi stancherei, mi annoierei proprio


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questione di gusti, se dovessi andare tutti i sabati nello stesso locale, ad una certa mi stancherei, mi annoierei proprio


Dipende con chi. Se hai un gruppo di amici che fa tappa fissa in un posto, ci vai prima di andare altrove (in teoria). In pratica molto spesso va a finire che passi la serata nel solito locale dove conosci anche i muri. 
Ho un gruppo di amici storici di Milano che stanno in comitiva al Nautilus


----------



## Lara3 (8 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I camerieri sono addestrati a farsi i cazzi loro.


In teoria si, ma per evitare slanci di eccessiva cordialità ricevuti in un posto dove mi dovrei trovare in teoria per la prima volta ...allora evito.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> In teoria si, ma per evitare slanci di eccessiva cordialità ricevuti in un posto dove mi dovrei trovare in teoria per la prima volta ...allora evito.


Il problema è per quelli che sono clienti abituali con la moglie e poi vanno con l’amante e si sentono dire “Oggi è venuto con sua figlia!”


----------



## Lostris (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è per quelli che sono clienti abituali con la moglie e poi vanno con l’amante e si sentono dire “Oggi è venuto con sua figlia!”


Nel mio periodo di cameriera da giovine ce n'erano almeno un paio di clienti abituali che portavano sia moglie che amante (non insieme ) a cena....

Non so, io la trovo una roba un pò di cattivo gusto.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

Cosa mangiate oggi?


----------



## Lara3 (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa mangiate oggi?


E con chi ?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E con chi ?


Credo che la maggior parte delle persone mangerà in mensa con i collega o al bar.
Io ho fatto spaghetti con i pomodorini.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che la maggior parte delle persone mangerà in mensa con i collega o al bar.
> Io ho fatto spaghetti con i pomodorini.


Buon appetito. Io arrosto con insalata.
Nessuno che oggi mangia con l’amante ?


----------



## Lara3 (8 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Buon appetito. Io arrosto con insalata.
> Nessuno che oggi mangia con l’amante ?


Neanche stasera ?
Boh...


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Buon appetito. Io arrosto con insalata.
> Nessuno che oggi mangia con l’amante ?


con l'amante mica si mangia! Per quello nessuno ti risponde


----------



## Lara3 (8 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> con l'amante mica si mangia! Per quello nessuno ti risponde


Ho sempre pensato di avere una relazione strana io...
Quindi sono l’unica


----------



## Lostris (8 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato di avere una relazione strana io...
> Quindi sono l’unica


Ma no, non sei l'unica.

Dipende da quanto tempo ci si può dedicare a vicenda.

Se ce lo si può permettere e se ne ha voglia si condivide anche altro.
Cenare insieme non è affatto una cosa strana.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> In teoria si, ma per evitare slanci di eccessiva cordialità ricevuti in un posto dove mi dovrei trovare in teoria per la prima volta ...allora evito.


Io un paio di locali ho proprio il cameriere che mi fa da sponda


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato di avere una relazione strana io...
> Quindi sono l’unica


 no che non sei l'unica. Se l'amante ha lavoro da ufficio, pranzetto insieme e pomeriggio da sesso prima di tornare a casa è un classicone.
Cena insieme fa rima con trasferta, di solito.


----------



## ologramma (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che la maggior parte delle persone mangerà in mensa con i collega o al bar.
> Io ho fatto spaghetti con i pomodorini.


io ho mangiato con la mia signora minestra con piselli e altre cosette
a casa


----------



## perplesso (8 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa mangiate oggi?


un panino


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> un panino


Poverino.
Almeno la farinata


----------



## Vera (8 Aprile 2019)

Io niente, ho saltato il pranzo. Stasera mangerò come un cinghialotto.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io un paio di locali ho proprio il cameriere che mi fa da sponda


Non aspiro che mi faccia da sponda il cameriere , ma che sia professionale e si faccia i fatti suoi. 
E come dai vari atteggiamenti ho l’impressione che parecchi ci hanno scambiati per coppia ufficiale potrei capire lo sgomento se compaio in altra veste sempre da ufficiale. Quindi vorrei evitare reazioni strane di sgomento o eccessiva cordialità. Per questo che faccio una separazione netta. Ma tu quindi ci vai nello stesso posto con moglie ed amante ? Non ci sono solo i camerieri, ma anche i clienti soprattutto se ci sono altri habitué come te. Come gestisci le cose ?
Semplice curiosità, non proverei perché mi sentirei a disagio. Per fortuna i ristoranti sono tanti.


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io niente, ho saltato il pranzo. Stasera mangerò come un cinghialotto.


  poi hai mangiato?


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poverino.
> Almeno la farinata


oggi mangerò mezza focaccia con la farinata appena sfornata


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non aspiro che mi faccia da sponda il cameriere , ma che sia professionale e si faccia i fatti suoi.
> E come dai vari atteggiamenti ho l’impressione che parecchi ci hanno scambiati per coppia ufficiale potrei capire lo sgomento se compaio in altra veste sempre da ufficiale. Quindi vorrei evitare reazioni strane di sgomento o eccessiva cordialità. Per questo che faccio una separazione netta. Ma tu quindi ci vai nello stesso posto con moglie ed amante ? Non ci sono solo i camerieri, ma anche i clienti soprattutto se ci sono altri habitué come te. Come gestisci le cose ?
> Semplice curiosità, non proverei perché mi sentirei a disagio. Per fortuna i ristoranti sono tanti.


Amica mia, uno dei vantaggi di mangiare a casa Praticamente mai, visto che tra pranzi e cene di lavoro soprattutto in mezzo alla settimana troppe ce ne sono. Tanto per dirne una, adesso che siamo in campagna elettorale magari ti capita di fare un salto da una cena all'altra per seguire un candidato.
Poi che c'entra, mica se vado a cena con una donna mi ci metto a pomiciare al ristorante. Anzi, una delle cose più belle di essere amanti sta proprio nello giocare con i sottotesti e stuzzicarsi in mezzo alla gente.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Amica mia, uno dei vantaggi di mangiare a casa Praticamente mai, visto che tra pranzi e cene di lavoro soprattutto in mezzo alla settimana troppe ce ne sono. Tanto per dirne una, adesso che siamo in campagna elettorale magari ti capita di fare un salto da una cena all'altra per seguire un candidato.
> Poi che c'entra, mica se vado a cena con una donna mi ci metto a pomiciare al ristorante. Anzi, una delle cose più belle di essere amanti sta proprio nello giocare con i sottotesti e stuzzicarsi in mezzo alla gente.


Ok, d’accordo. Ma anche mantenendo un’atteggiamento professionale, qualcuno sveglio lo capisce. Soprattutto se lei è particolarmente in tiro, come piace a te. Un equazione con troppe sconosciute... sicuramente tu riesci a mantenere uno sguardo indifferente, mi auguro anche le tue “ loro”.
Gesti eloquenti ovviamente li evito anche io, ma lo sguardo parla, anche troppo.


----------



## Vera (9 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> poi hai mangiato?


Ti preoccupi? Che carino


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ti preoccupi? Che carino


mangiare bene è importante, sono giorni che mangio a caso, io....


----------



## Vera (9 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> mangiare bene è importante, sono giorni che mangio a caso, io....


Eh, lo so. Ultimamente facciamo pena entrambi.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> mangiare bene è importante, sono giorni che mangio a caso, io....


C’è del tenero tra voi due ?


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Eh, lo so. Ultimamente facciamo pena entrambi.


passerà, dicono

intanto meglio berci su


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> C’è del tenero tra voi due ?


sono momenti difficli di vite intense


----------



## Lara3 (9 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Amica mia, uno dei vantaggi di mangiare a casa Praticamente mai, visto che tra pranzi e cene di lavoro soprattutto in mezzo alla settimana troppe ce ne sono. Tanto per dirne una, adesso che siamo in campagna elettorale magari ti capita di fare un salto da una cena all'altra per seguire un candidato.
> Poi che c'entra, mica se vado a cena con una donna mi ci metto a pomiciare al ristorante. Anzi, una delle cose più belle di essere amanti sta proprio nello giocare con i sottotesti e stuzzicarsi in mezzo alla gente.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVEgr9Eropo

queste cene elettorali ?
Mai fatta una cena elettorale e veramente non capisco il senso.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Amica mia, uno dei vantaggi di mangiare a casa Praticamente mai, visto che tra pranzi e cene di lavoro soprattutto in mezzo alla settimana troppe ce ne sono. Tanto per dirne una, adesso che siamo in campagna elettorale magari ti capita di fare un salto da una cena all'altra per seguire un candidato.
> Poi che c'entra, mica se vado a cena con una donna mi ci metto a pomiciare al ristorante. Anzi, una delle cose più belle di essere amanti sta proprio nello giocare con i sottotesti e stuzzicarsi in mezzo alla gente.


https://www.lastampa.it/2016/05/12/...ussistenza-g8FgLZofS03wPqkwgaIgtO/pagina.html


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVEgr9Eropo
> 
> queste cene elettorali ?
> Mai fatta una cena elettorale e veramente non capisco il senso.


raccolta fondi.  candidarsi costa


----------



## Lara3 (9 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> raccolta fondi.  candidarsi costa


Più che raccogliere fondi mi sembra che spendono soldi. Magari vuoi dire raccolta voti.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> oggi mangerò mezza focaccia con la farinata appena sfornata


:bacio:


----------



## Vera (9 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> passerà, dicono
> 
> intanto meglio berci su


Sempre meglio! Magari aspetto stasera però :mexican:


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sempre meglio! Magari aspetto stasera però :mexican:


  ovvio.   bere è anche un momento di meditazione, quindi bisogna farlo con calma


----------



## Vera (10 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ovvio.   bere è anche un momento di meditazione, quindi bisogna farlo con calma


Sono tornata troppo tardi per il vino. Al limite potevo farmi una tisana ma non mi piacciono. Rimando a venerdì sera e magari me la scolo tutta la bottiglia


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ok, d’accordo. Ma anche mantenendo un’atteggiamento professionale, qualcuno sveglio lo capisce. Soprattutto se lei è particolarmente in tiro, come piace a te. Un equazione con troppe sconosciute... sicuramente tu riesci a mantenere uno sguardo indifferente, mi auguro anche le tue “ loro”.
> Gesti eloquenti ovviamente li evito anche io, ma lo sguardo parla, anche troppo.


Guarda che dà molto più nell'occhio una modella in tuta e struccata , come sono sempre le modelle quando non lavorano, rispetto ad una professionista in tailleur che potrebbe benissimo (anche perché molto spesso è così) aver staccato da poco dallo studio. Semplice,in realtà.


Lara3 ha detto:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVEgr9Eropo
> 
> queste cene elettorali ?
> Mai fatta una cena elettorale e veramente non capisco il senso.


Il servizio è abbastanza montato ad arte. Comunque ci sono settori in cui la politica è ineliminabile. E Organizzare cene elettorali è un ottimo modo per fare pr. Soprattutto considerando il fatto che tra europei, amministrative, regionali e nazionali si vota ogni 10 minuti.


Lara3 ha detto:


> https://www.lastampa.it/2016/05/12/...ussistenza-g8FgLZofS03wPqkwgaIgtO/pagina.html


Questa è una cazzata immane. Alle cene elettorali L'unica cosa che non si fa e mangiare. Anche perché normalmente Il menù è sempre una mondezza. Infatti di solito in campagna elettorale dopo esserti fatto vedere alla cena elettorale, ed aver lasciato l'obolo, scappi verso la destinazione successiva facendo pure un Pitstop mangereccio


----------



## perplesso (10 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono tornata troppo tardi per il vino. Al limite potevo farmi una tisana ma non mi piacciono. Rimando a venerdì sera e magari me la scolo tutta la bottiglia


  sorseggiala piano, che te la gusti meglio


----------



## Vera (10 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> sorseggiala piano, che te la gusti meglio


:up:


----------



## perplesso (10 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> :up:


  oggi non ho ancora potuto mangiare...e tu?


----------



## Vera (10 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> oggi non ho ancora potuto mangiare...e tu?


Sì, fra una lezione e l'altra. 
1-0 :mexican:


----------



## perplesso (10 Aprile 2019)

io ho mangiato un gelato.   cremino, tiramisù, cioccolato fondente e panna.

e sì, avevo bisogno d'affetto


----------



## Vera (10 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> io ho mangiato un gelato.   cremino, tiramisù, cioccolato fondente e panna.
> 
> e sì, avevo bisogno d'affetto


È stato bravo il gelato? Ha compensato abbastanza?


----------



## perplesso (10 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> È stato bravo il gelato? Ha compensato abbastanza?


  un palliativo


----------



## Lostris (10 Aprile 2019)

Che carini che siete

opcorn:


----------



## Lara3 (10 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> io ho mangiato un gelato.   cremino, tiramisù, cioccolato fondente e panna.
> 
> e sì, avevo bisogno d'affetto


Adesso è il momento per invitarla a prendere un gelato.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Che carini che siete
> 
> opcorn:





Lara3 ha detto:


> Adesso è il momento per invitarla a prendere un gelato.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (12 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Che carini che siete
> 
> opcorn:


io no  carino

buono sì, ma carino no


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> io no  carino
> 
> buono sì, ma carino no


Nemmeno buono se è per questo


----------



## perplesso (12 Aprile 2019)

no no io buono


----------

